# Joe Satriani w/ Mountain



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Satch with special guest - Mountain at Massey Hall on October 16th. Some tickets still available.

Canadian Dates:

Calgary - 10/3/08
Edmonton - 10/4/08
Winnipeg - 10/6/08

All dates with Mountain


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That sucks, I won't be around when they're here. I've seen Satriani before, but Mountain would be a treat.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What an odd pairing . . .

TG


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like em both. I'd like to see Leslie West for sure.


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

He;s coming to Kitchener too!!!!! OMG!!! I better get tickets now before its too late


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

tomyam said:


> He;s coming to Kitchener too!!!!! OMG!!! I better get tickets now before its too late


I've got tickets. :smile:

The very best seats at Centre in the Square were gone in a hurry, but the "normal" seats in the Orchestra were still available earlier this week.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I like em both. I'd like to see Leslie West for sure.


Then can you go when he's in Ontario and describe it for me?
Oh--it won't be the same.

I'll probably enjoy where I'm going more than seeing Satch & Mountain--but it would be nice to do both.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Satch Mountain*

I bought tickets for this the day they went on sale..........Row A just left of center stage. Cant wait to see it.


----------

